# How much to charge for this job?



## Lil Red (Oct 9, 2012)

This is relatively new to me and I am not quite sure how much to charge my customer. I trimmed up two fir's 50ft of branches over hanging her driveway (she had a couple widow makers in them) it took me maybe 2.5 from planning out everything to cleaned up. She has a bit more work to do, but the rest I have to rig out because they are over hanging her house, probably about 7 more surrounding her home. I don't plan to take them so high (or should I?).

What are some of your thoughts about how to price it?


----------



## no tree to big (Oct 9, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> This is relatively new to me and I am not quite sure how much to charge my customer. I trimmed up two fir's 50ft of branches over hanging her driveway (she had a couple widow makers in them) it took me maybe 2.5 from planning out everything to cleaned up. She has a bit more work to do, but the rest I have to rig out because they are over hanging her house, probably about 7 more surrounding her home. I don't plan to take them so high (or should I?).
> 
> What are some of your thoughts about how to price it?



how long is it going to take you to do the additional work? how much did you charge here for the other two trees?

so amount charged divided by 2.5=x 
time to complete additional work times x= what to charge

of coarse this is only true if you are still working with the same amount of man power and equipment or 
tell her 50 bucks plus she provides lunch  that should cover the cost of fuel


----------



## Lil Red (Oct 9, 2012)

I am going to talk with her tomorrow, but probably around $130 (too much?) I am removing the debris as well.


----------



## imagineero (Oct 10, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> I am going to talk with her tomorrow, but probably around $130 (too much?) I am removing the debris as well.



I think you're overpriced. I would have done it for around half that. 

Shaun


----------



## ozzy42 (Oct 10, 2012)

You should trim every single limb on the trees over the house and then take out 30 or 40 ft of the top ,just for good measure.
Make sure you leave the stubs long enough for steps for the next time you trim them just in case you dont have your spikes with you that day.


As for price: I'd start it at about $13.00 pr hr that way you have some wiggle room if they try to talk you down. 







PS Don't forget to put a yard sign out front to showcase your work.


----------



## Lil Red (Oct 10, 2012)

ozzy42 said:


> You should trim every single limb on the trees over the house and then take out 30 or 40 ft of the top ,just for good measure.
> Make sure you leave the stubs long enough for steps for the next time you trim them just in case you dont have your spikes with you that day.
> 
> 
> ...



Really $13 an hour? I know I was over priced, but she is loaded. lol. But I do want her to be ok and keep me around for the rest of the work.

I will take Shauns advice and bring it down to $60 she will be thrilled with that.


----------



## Rickytree (Oct 10, 2012)

Too cheap. go for the 130 and see what she says... what I would do..


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 10, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Too cheap. go for the 130 and see what she says... what I would do..



Too much, you have remember that if lil red lands this job, all of this lady's rich friends will hire him to trim their trees too! I think the 13 an hour figure is pretty close to fair that way if the job takes too long lol red ain't workin for peanuts! hahahaha


----------



## treemandan (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww jeez, let the poor guy go allready.


----------



## imagineero (Oct 10, 2012)

Do you think we ought to have some sort of disclaimer or warning for people posting in the commercial section? On the odd occasion that I'm feeling repentant after kicking too many cats or punching out 6 year olds I do sometimes give useful advice in 101, but I can't help but feel people have it coming to them posting in commercial. 

Shaun


----------



## Rickytree (Oct 10, 2012)

13 dollars an hour! are you kidding?? This has to be a joke.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Oct 10, 2012)

View attachment 256682


Typically I don't discuss prices so its your lucky day. I charge 2 dollars a branch and three dollars a branch if the tree is in the backyard, hate those long drags. That way you don't ever have to leave the living room for bids. Many idiots make the mistake of driving all over the place for free. A big money maker is stumpgrinding, just bought this sweet lil stumper. Two days a week covers my weekend bar tab. GO get em lil red.


----------



## Zale (Oct 10, 2012)

Del_ said:


> I'll do it for $12 and hour and throw in a free gutter cleaning!



Don't start talking about gutter cleaning or Murph will steal his client. $13 sounds low, in my area we try for $14.50.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 10, 2012)

mr. holden wood said:


> View attachment 256682
> 
> 
> Typically I don't discuss prices so its your lucky day. I charge 2 dollars a branch and three dollars a branch if the tree is in the backyard, hate those long drags. That way you don't ever have to leave the living room for bids. Many idiots make the mistake of driving all over the place for free. A big money maker is stumpgrinding, just bought this sweet lil stumper. Two days a week covers my weekend bar tab. GO get em lil red.



What the hell is that thing?


----------



## rtsims (Oct 10, 2012)

I cant take it any more. Lil Red, dont post this stuff in the commercial forum and disregard all the bs there feeding you. 
If your gonna do this job for $13 bucks an hour, what am i gonna pay you when you come down to learn some stuff? 
Anywho, how long do you expect this job to take you? Any equipment or just you and your climbing gear?


----------



## formationrx (Oct 11, 2012)

*...*

...wow... when ur done with that job u can afford a slurpee and a gallon of gas!


----------



## imagineero (Oct 11, 2012)

formationrx said:


> ...wow... when ur done with that job u can afford a slurpee and a gallon of gas!



Yup. Drink the gas and put the slurpee in your tank.

Shaun


----------



## Lil Red (Oct 11, 2012)

rtsims said:


> I cant take it any more. Lil Red, dont post this stuff in the commercial forum and disregard all the bs there feeding you.
> If your gonna do this job for $13 bucks an hour, what am i gonna pay you when you come down to learn some stuff?
> Anywho, how long do you expect this job to take you? Any equipment or just you and your climbing gear?



It is a pretty simple job, the rest of the trees and branches are over hanging her house so I will probably have to rig it out, not a big deal. She does have a huge fir tree leaning towards her house, and it looks like a number of years ago someone took almost 70% of all the limbs on one side (opposite side of the house). Now it sits really tilted really loaded on the side leaning towards the home, I might mention something to her about. That job is a little to much for me 

Oh guys, I decided $13 was to much so I just charged her minimum wage, didn't want her to get away from me. 

I have heard comments about the commercial category, so why does that section have a bad wrap? (this one is gonna get me some flammage)


----------



## Lil Red (Oct 11, 2012)

No just an arboristsite tips and tricks sticky.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Oct 11, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> I have heard comments about the commercial category, so why does that section have a bad wrap? (this one is gonna get me some flammage)


most questions and ideas are best suited for Arborist 101. If you post this kinda stuff in the commercial forum they get all whiney. Its more of a braging rights kinda place.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 12, 2012)

No, not really, its just we have been down the road, that is a place for us to talk about our day to day. It gets real annoying when newbs come in and try to talk the talk and ask questions when they have 101 to for that, or when a guy has only been doing it for a year, then thinks he has it all figured out and comes in and starts dishin' out advice, most of the time, on something they have really very little exp with. So, we don't get whiny, well maybe we do, but mainly, just tired.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 12, 2012)

Zale said:


> Don't start talking about gutter cleaning or Murph will steal his client. $13 sounds low, in my area we try for $14.50.



Doesn't Murph usually clean the gutter before its reinstalled?


----------



## Lil Red (Oct 12, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> No, not really, its just we have been down the road, that is a place for us to talk about our day to day. It gets real annoying when newbs come in and try to talk the talk and ask questions when they have 101 to for that, or when a guy has only been doing it for a year, then thinks he has it all figured out and comes in and starts dishin' out advice, most of the time, on something they have really very little exp with. So, we don't get whiny, well maybe we do, but mainly, just tired.



Shouldn't it be the the opposite then? If us young guys are asking for help and "you" turn "your" cheek , that just opens up the door for more hacks and what not. If someone one asks a simple question, get over "yourself" and answer it, get off "your" pedistool and realize this is a forum to help people.

This rant is not intended at anyone person in this forum. So no one should personally get but hurt, but it is a forum.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 12, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> Shouldn't it be the the opposite then? If us young guys are asking for help and "you" turn "your" cheek , that just opens up the door for more hacks and what not. If someone one asks a simple question, get over "yourself" and answer it, get off "your" pedistool and realize this is a forum to help people.
> 
> This rant is not intended at anyone person in this forum. So no one should personally get but hurt, but it is a forum.



You'll get a lot more help and advice if you do things the way the guys here want them done. Ask your questions in 101. You'll be doing yourself, and the guys that can help you, a big favor that way.

If you piss these guys off they'll simply quit responding to you at all. 

Stick around, do things the way they're supposed to be done and learn something. Or not...your choice entirely.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 12, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> Shouldn't it be the the opposite then? If us young guys are asking for help and "you" turn "your" cheek , that just opens up the door for more hacks and what not. If someone one asks a simple question, get over "yourself" and answer it, get off "your" pedistool and realize this is a forum to help people.
> 
> This rant is not intended at anyone person in this forum. So no one should personally get but hurt, but it is a forum.



Its more than a forum if you hang around long enough you'll see that its more a Brotherhood and 99.9% of the guys here would give the skin off their back to another member if it was needed. Jasha and Mitch are 2 examples right now.


----------



## Rickytree (Oct 12, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Its more than a forum if you hang around long enough you'll see that its more a Brotherhood and 99.9% of the guys here would give the skin off their back to another member if it was needed. Jasha and Mitch are 2 examples right now.



I'm scared to ask what percentile I fall into?


----------



## Rickytree (Oct 12, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> Shouldn't it be the the opposite then? If us young guys are asking for help and "you" turn "your" cheek , that just opens up the door for more hacks and what not. If someone one asks a simple question, get over "yourself" and answer it, get off "your" pedistool and realize this is a forum to help people.
> 
> This rant is not intended at anyone person in this forum. So no one should personally get but hurt, but it is a forum.



The bottom line is just that "The bottom line" what are your expenses to operate and would you like to grow your business? Profit has to be made and there is little profit if any making 13 dollars an hour. That is embarrassing to be honest, for you anyways. Learn from your mistakes and move on. Pricing is just as much of a skill as climbing and roping, maybe even more so. Stay thirsty my friend.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 12, 2012)

Lil red the hell with the rest of these guys , just ask me all your questions and I will answer them , with true" 101 "fashion ,


----------



## treemandan (Oct 12, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> Shouldn't it be the the opposite then? If us young guys are asking for help and "you" turn "your" cheek , that just opens up the door for more hacks and what not. If someone one asks a simple question, get over "yourself" and answer it, get off "your" pedistool and realize this is a forum to help people.
> 
> This rant is not intended at anyone person in this forum. So no one should personally get but hurt, but it is a forum.



Your logic is flawed. I, like everybody else, am downright offended. Put in some years working at a tree company, taking classes and you won't be asking anymore stupid questions will you now? You will feel better about the whole thing too, trust me, best advice yet, ask anybody.

Actually the best advice is to forget this tree work bull#### and major in world economics.


----------



## newsawtooth (Oct 12, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> Shouldn't it be the the opposite then? If us young guys are asking for help and "you" turn "your" cheek , that just opens up the door for more hacks and what not. If someone one asks a simple question, get over "yourself" and answer it, get off "your" pedistool and realize this is a forum to help people.
> 
> This rant is not intended at anyone person in this forum. So no one should personally get but hurt, but it is a forum.



Meh...the real problem is the original question. We can't answer it, for what will become obvious reasons. Eventually with a few more years under your belt you"ll realize why.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 12, 2012)

newsawtooth said:


> meh...the real problem is the original question. We can't answer it, for what will become obvious reasons. Eventually with a few more years under your belt you"ll realize why.



afnmen


It may not seem like but we here at Arboristsitedotcom are here to help and help we shall.


----------



## Lil Red (Oct 13, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Your logic is flawed. I, like everybody else, am downright offended. Put in some years working at a tree company, taking classes and you won't be asking anymore stupid questions will you now? You will feel better about the whole thing too, trust me, best advice yet, ask anybody.
> 
> Actually the best advice is to forget this tree work bull#### and major in world economics.



But you also said (or insinuated) not to ask anyone. :confused2: Jk. Your a little off in your message though, doesn't pertain to me a whole lot. Don't forget I was just asking a simple question how much I should or could bill the homeowner with out cleaning her out and retaining her business, of the course the correct answer is do what is right.


----------



## Lil Red (Oct 13, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Your logic is flawed. I, like everybody else, am downright offended. Put in some years working at a tree company, taking classes and you won't be asking anymore stupid questions will you now? You will feel better about the whole thing too, trust me, best advice yet, ask anybody.
> 
> Actually the best advice is to forget this tree work bull#### and major in world economics.



Oh I already have a degree in Finance and Communication Studies - 2 of them in fact, didn't really enjoy doing what either of those fields had to offer.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 13, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Anyone smell troll yet??



Yup.


----------



## no tree to big (Oct 13, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> Don't forget I was just asking a simple question how much I should or could bill the homeowner with out cleaning her out and retaining her business, of the course the correct answer is do what is right.



I still don't think you get the point here we can not tell you or even suggest how much to charge for a job because of about a million variables that all have to be taken into account and you have reviled nothing except, they might have to be rigged and she is loaded  are you going to pay your helper out of your $13 

Have you done this before? cause it kinda sounds like you have no clue and should be supervised by an adult :msp_wink:


----------



## Lil Red (Oct 13, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> I still don't think you get the point here we can not tell you or even suggest how much to charge for a job because of about a million variables that all have to be taken into account and you have reviled nothing except, they might have to be rigged and she is loaded  are you going to pay your helper out of your $13
> 
> Have you done this before? cause it kinda sounds like you have no clue and should be supervised by an adult :msp_wink:



No maybe your not getting it. Anyway, its settled, I felt comfortable with $70 and she was thrilled and wants more work done. And no this is not my first rodeo nor am I a troll. I had flick you guys a little crap, as you flicked me some, calm down.


----------



## Rickytree (Oct 13, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> Oh I already have a degree in Finance and Communication Studies - 2 of them in fact, didn't really enjoy doing what either of those fields had to offer.



So how long were you there for $70? and how many trees did you climb? Just curious, tis all.


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Oct 13, 2012)

$70 isn't worth getting off the couch. Have you researched what "professionals" are charging in your area? Likely a few bucks more.


----------



## St. John (Oct 14, 2012)

*Tree work pricing....*

I read a good article, will look for it and post it when I can find it. Called "Good tree work should not be inexpensive".

You are risking your life when you are more than 15 feet off the ground. Insurance, license, bond, and taxes.

I am a former full time tree pro who has changed careers and kept my lic, bond, and insurance for doing weekend work.

I try to book at $50-$125 per hour, however, I estimate my time, then provide a fixed price. That way if a chain breaks or something, people aren't paying for my time to fix it. If I am faster, better for me.

I often base my price on liability or risk. Limbing up Firs with nothing under neath, the lower end of the range. Rigging something down with a deck or house underneath, more.

Ground labor and clean up would cost more. Fortunately I live in an area where burning is allowed 9 months of the year. When burning isn't an option, I have someone I refer for cleanup and they price it separately.

$13 per hour is barely above minimum wage in Washington. This is a skilled profession or job or trade or whatever you want to call it.

I only do a few jobs on the weekends but I still pay the LIC, BOND, INS and state taxes on it. 

Just my $0.02.


----------



## St. John (Oct 14, 2012)

*One more thing...*

My first "solo" job I grossly underbid.

I ended up working for 8 days, and paying $700 dollars for the privilege of doing it.

The ground guys got paid and the customer was satisfied. I learned more from that experience than I would have otherwise.

Don't be afraid to make a profit. That is why we do this.

Full timers or weekenders.


----------



## Lil Red (Oct 14, 2012)

kodiakyardboy said:


> $70 isn't worth getting off the couch. Have you researched what "professionals" are charging in your area? Likely a few bucks more.



2.5 from start to finish. That is from looking at the two tree's to finished cleaning them up. Yes I have researched and more than just logging onto a forum. I guess you could say people who work in the tree industry in this area charge anywhere from $40-$60+ an hr. It was an easy job and I don't have tons of years such as yourselves so I take a step back, realize that my work isn't quite as efficient as some, and its not fair for the HO to make up that expense. Just in case you wanted to criticize why I charged her that.

People are missing what I was asking, I was not simply asking how much to charge her. I was aiming at the fact that she had more work but I don't work for free and was curious if cutting her a break would have any affect (all else things equal) on getting more work with her. I know in some instances, it doesn't really matter as the work needs to be done, but it might acceptable to cut a brake to secure more business or maybe its not needed. 

Anyway, like I said, its done and over with. Next time I will keep to myself.


----------



## Lil Red (Oct 14, 2012)

I was being sarcastic when I said I did it for $13


----------



## no tree to big (Oct 14, 2012)

2.5 hrs would be about 600 bucks for us... normally the crew don't collect money at the co I work at they send a bill for everything but this one job we did was estimated at 1.25 hours 2 guys, the HO insisted we take the check right then and there, $520!!! I was a bit suprized at the number at first but when you think about it you gots to be priced like that to survive. so i would say your 70 bucks was a bit or A LOT low I think our minimum show up is 450 unless it is something really quick 

like someone said it ain't worth it to even leave the house for 70 bucks I mean look at it this was if you break a rake handle you just lost all your profit for the job and that's just a rake what happens if your truck goes down? you just did 6 jobs for free? I highly suggest you look your business model over and rethink!


----------



## Lil Red (Oct 14, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> 2.5 hrs would be about 600 bucks for us... normally the crew don't collect money at the co I work at they send a bill for everything but this one job we did was estimated at 1.25 hours 2 guys, the HO insisted we take the check right then and there, $520!!! I was a bit suprized at the number at first but when you think about it you gots to be priced like that to survive. so i would say your 70 bucks was a bit or A LOT low I think our minimum show up is 450 unless it is something really quick
> 
> like someone said it ain't worth it to even leave the house for 70 bucks I mean look at it this was if you break a rake handle you just lost all your profit for the job and that's just a rake what happens if your truck goes down? you just did 6 jobs for free? I highly suggest you look your business model over and rethink!



Now I see why not to use the commercial thread. lo.l I'm a pretty small operation. I have a small amount of expenses so it's hard to justify such high prices or minimums. I try to stay aware of my equipments condition and replace things as needed so I hope I don't get any mechanical surprises. I wouldn't do 6 jobs for free, I would do 6 jobs for a truck repair  Also the $70 was to show a little grace, so to speak, and to solidify the remaining work.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Oct 14, 2012)

I am just getting off the ground with a business. I have an OLD dump truck and chipper, OLD saws, backpack blower, tree climbing gear, a general liability policy and commercial auto insurance on two trucks. I try to estimate my jobs to achieve $125/hr minimum for me, my equipment, and a ground hand. I have a teenage kid who is basically good for dragging branches and raking up a mess, he gets $10/hr. If I need a guy that's competent with a saw and I can trust with the chipper, he gets $15/hr. I am getting started with the small jobs, this kind of money IS a gift for the customers that you come across. You are shooting yourself in the foot for working at the rate of $28/hr. By the time you pay a ground hand( sorry , I don't climb alone), fuel your equipment, and put a percentage aside for overhead, you are paying money out of your pocket to go work. 

These guys are giving you a hard time because you are not going to make it at the wage level you are aspiring to and they know that. :beat-up:

Now that this is in the 101 section, have my 2 cents worth, I'm not qualified to answer to a whole lot in the professional thread let alone post there.:taped:


----------



## Lil Red (Oct 15, 2012)

Well I up my rates a little bit then I suppose and see what happens


----------



## Zale (Oct 15, 2012)

You can never lose money on a job you don't get. Think about it.


----------



## danbirch (Oct 15, 2012)

Actually, you can lose money on a job you don't get. Not only do you lose all of the future work you may have gotten from the client, but you do lose the current job to someone else. The question is, what was a fair value for the work he bid on (which was the poster's original question). If he did the work too cheap, and won the customer, He'll probably want to creep his prices up in the future. Better than losing the job and client.

But, $13/hr for this type of work is a joke.


----------



## Zale (Oct 15, 2012)

If you are going to go into a job expecting to break even or even lose money on the "promise" of future work from the client, then you are a fool.


----------



## danbirch (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree. But if you are making $$, then you may be a good businessman.

Unfortunately, there are plenty of people who will bid too low, do poor work, and do harm to those who are legitimate (as well as the customer & his tree). I don't believe that that was the situation that happened here.

Also, keep in mind that he came to the forum, asking for advice on what to charge. The advice given on this forum ranged from $35-$600. Apparently, there are no standards to go by, so he had to go with his gut feeling. It would have been nice (for everyone reading the thread) to have seen pictures, and heard a well structured method in which to quote prices (there were a few, though). Some of the advice was sarcastic, and insincere, which is unfortunate.

BTW, When bidding jobs, I try to consider the following: 1. What is the value of the work to the Customer? 2. What do other LEGITIMATE companies charge for the work? 3. Can I compete with THEIR prices (obviously taking into consideration my costs, overhead, risks, etc)? Then, make a bid.


----------



## Lil Red (Oct 16, 2012)

danbirch said:


> I agree. But if you are making $$, then you may be a good businessman.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are plenty of people who will bid too low, do poor work, and do harm to those who are legitimate (as well as the customer & his tree). I don't believe that that was the situation that happened here.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dan. I have started to figure out that how the customer values their landscape/trees can play a huge factor in pricing out jobs. I never gave it much thought but I will keep it in the forefront of my mind from now on.


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 19, 2012)

treemandan said:


> What the hell is that thing?





mr. holden wood said:


> View attachment 256682



It is a riding praying mantis! Gitty up.


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> This is relatively new to me and I am not quite sure how much to charge my customer. ....
> 
> What are some of your thoughts about how to price it?



Just married off my daughter yesterday and paid!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just wanted to put some prices in perspective as YOU are figuring "how much to charge". Photographer at the wedding for 5 hours, includes some prints later, but non the less, pretty comfy job conditions, not much risk, camera couple thousand dollars, drives a little car to the job, etc. $2,000.00


----------



## Lil Red (Oct 28, 2012)

smokey01 said:


> Just married off my daughter yesterday and paid!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to put some prices in perspective as YOU are figuring "how much to charge". Photographer at the wedding for 5 hours, includes some prints later, but non the less, pretty comfy job conditions, not much risk, camera couple thousand dollars, drives a little car to the job, etc. $2,000.00



This has really no relation to thread topic. But I will entertain it anyway cause its early. Oh, I just paid for my wedding last month too, and then, I lost my ring the past week after buying one last month, replaced that. Not to mention all the gear I bought, so I would say just over the last week or so I have a good idea of "how much to charge."


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 28, 2012)

Man you guys were cheap around here when I get $75 per man hour plus dumping job like that runs around $900 welcome to Long Island


----------



## B Harrison (Oct 29, 2012)

treemandan said:


> What the hell is that thing?



That is money in the bank. 

You can get $15 an hour if you drive up on one of those.


----------



## chris_girard (Nov 5, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> Shouldn't it be the the opposite then? If us young guys are asking for help and "you" turn "your" cheek , that just opens up the door for more hacks and what not. If someone one asks a simple question, get over "yourself" and answer it, get off "your" pedistool and realize this is a forum to help people.
> 
> This rant is not intended at anyone person in this forum. So no one should personally get but hurt, but it is a forum.



This is why you should be posting over on ********.


----------



## jakew88 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have very very VERY little tree work experience, I'll be clear, have pulled and fed a chipper for a summer. Helped my brother in law, whom I'd like to call a professional, do some weekend side jobs, again watching him fall the trees, then I would limb and chip. He fell 5 big trees one job, charged 2000. Then 8 smaller trees for 1500. Both jobs were single day jobs with us two. 

With that said I am also 24 years old, with a high school education, and I sir, know you should be charging a #### load more than 70 bucks to limb trees 50ft up. 

If it were me doing the very same job and IF AND ONLY IF licensed/bonded/insured, I would charge 300-500 dollars. And I'm looking at this as a side job perspective, if your doing this for a living, frankly, your in trouble.


----------



## Lil Red (Nov 6, 2012)

jakew88 said:


> I have very very VERY little tree work experience, I'll be clear, have pulled and fed a chipper for a summer. Helped my brother in law, whom I'd like to call a professional, do some weekend side jobs, again watching him fall the trees, then I would limb and chip. He fell 5 big trees one job, charged 2000. Then 8 smaller trees for 1500. Both jobs were single day jobs with us two.
> 
> With that said I am also 24 years old, with a high school education, and I sir, know you should be charging a #### load more than 70 bucks to limb trees 50ft up.
> 
> If it were me doing the very same job and IF AND ONLY IF licensed/bonded/insured, I would charge 300-500 dollars. And I'm looking at this as a side job perspective, if your doing this for a living, frankly, your in trouble.



Unheard of, you have a high school diploma. You should have been studying those college prep test's during the summer.

Well I can tell you that you will be sitting on your couch most of your next summer if you plan on bidding jobs. You want might to expand your knowledge and experience before you start thinking about bidding jobs.


----------



## jakew88 (Nov 6, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> Unheard of, you have a high school diploma. You should have been studying those college prep test's during the summer.
> 
> Well I can tell you that you will be sitting on your couch most of your next summer if you plan on bidding jobs. You want might to expand your knowledge and experience before you start thinking about bidding jobs.



Was making a point as of how little education i have, compared to yours. 

As for tree knowledge, I will be the first to admit I have very little, but I'm not one asking for help on bidding on tree jobs. Just telling you what I would do in your situation. 

Your obviously stubborn and everyone else but myself has realized your beyond help, but it is now clear how ignorant you really are

Take your own advice before posting a thread. 

"You want might to expand your knowledge and experience before you start thinking about bidding jobs."


----------



## Goose IBEW (Nov 7, 2012)

Come to think of it, my goals of $125/hr are really slim compared to the market value of tree work in the New Jersey area. I think I'm going to work on reaching the $200-$225 mark. I will be using my 25 year old truck and chipper for 20 more years at this rate.:msp_ohmy:

Keep in mind that customers really do not like dollar per hour figures. Usually what happens is they start to wonder why things are taking so long not realizing that safety and rigging are not worth skimping out on to save an hour on any given job. Once you give them a price, they don't care if it takes you 2 hours or all day, that's all that they will owe you. I am bidding on a 16 tree removal right now and it's a new challenge. I really want the job but do not want to undercut myself. There are some downed pines, pine bore beetle damage, trees that can be felled, trees that have to be climbed, and trees that a bucket can reach. If I get the job, I will document it with pictures and post it with the monetary breakdown in a new thread. There is a huge amount of knowledge to learn in bidding and the best way is by just doing it.


----------



## danbirch (Nov 7, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Yeah he should! This is why you should be posting over on ********.



He posted in the 101 area. Maybe you should be in the commercial area, NOT 101!


----------



## Lil Red (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok just so everyone knows, the 2 whoppin crown lift jobs that I gave the lady a break on gave me the other 5-7 big fir pruning jobs which totaled nearly $1200 So yes, I can afford to give her a break on a two hour job and look to the bigger picture. Even if she hadn't have wanted me to do it, I wasn't really at any loss in the first place.

And my question was never solely based on how much to charge her. I wanted to know if my methodology would lead into the next job as it did.

I appreciate those of you with competent feedback.

This thread can be deleted now.


----------



## jakew88 (Nov 7, 2012)

danbirch said:


> He posted in the 101 area. Maybe you should be in the commercial area, NOT 101!



The thread was moved! Try reading the whole thing before putting someone down.


----------



## danbirch (Nov 7, 2012)

jakew88 said:


> The thread was moved! Try reading the whole thing before putting someone down.[/QUOTEjake
> jakew88, when was the thread moved? It has been in 101 since I can remember, and certainly before the quoted post was made.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 7, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> This thread can be deleted now.



Not a chance. We'd all miss the entertainment. All the guys really love it when you ask for their opinion, they take the time to give it, and then you argue with them.

Why in the world would we want this thread deleted?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 7, 2012)

Zale said:


> If you are going to go into a job expecting to break even or even lose money on the "promise" of future work from the client, then you are a fool.



I don't completely agree with that , I got a call yesterday from a long time friend and very important client he called me for a favor for one of his long time friends and client , the guy had a blocked drive and needed it opened " now" , I did it for free seeing how what I charged the guy was just put into another fellows hand who helped me out on the fly , and I also took my bucket and chipper there and helped for an hour , so not only did I charge peanuts I lost money , as per wear and tear and fuel , my time doesn't cost much after 3pm anyway ! But I know this favor will be replayed by all parties , now that's just smart business and it has payed me back three fold in many different situations , it has made me the shoe in for certain jobs instead of just being estimate #4


----------



## Zale (Nov 7, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't completely agree with that , I got a call yesterday from a long time friend and very important client he called me for a favor for one of his long time friends and client , the guy had a blocked drive and needed it opened " now" , I did it for free seeing how what I charged the guy was just put into another fellows hand who helped me out on the fly , and I also took my bucket and chipper there and helped for an hour , so not only did I charge peanuts I lost money , as per wear and tear and fuel , my time doesn't cost much after 3pm anyway ! But I know this favor will be replayed by all parties , now that's just smart business and it has payed me back three fold in many different situations , it has made me the shoe in for certain jobs instead of just being estimate #4




Long time friend and good client is a different story. I'm talking about the prospective client who will dangle "future" work for you in order to get you to lower your price.


----------



## jakew88 (Nov 7, 2012)

Goose IBEW said:


> Now that this is in the 101 section, have my 2 cents worth, I'm not qualified to answer to a whole lot in the professional thread let alone post there.:taped:



Like I said read the whole thread and you'll see that he originally posted in the pro section. And then was moved. Read, again of you have to damn.


----------



## jakew88 (Nov 7, 2012)

danbirch said:


> jakew88 said:
> 
> 
> > The thread was moved! Try reading the whole thing before putting someone down.[/QUOTEjake
> ...


----------



## TexasArborist (Nov 8, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> Unheard of, you have a high school diploma. You should have been studying those college prep test's during the summer.
> 
> Well I can tell you that you will be sitting on your couch most of your next summer if you plan on bidding jobs. You want might to expand your knowledge and experience before you start thinking about bidding jobs.



I am a newb here, in fact my first response to any post, but have been looking at the site for some time. So I don't mean to step on any toes. I own a small tree company and have been in the business for a little while. When I read 13 an hour my jaw dropped. In this area we won't leave the shop for anything under $80-100 an hour. And we stay very busy usually. And when I say we, I mean me and 1 worker. In fact we got the bid today on 1 white oak removal for $1000. Trimmed limbs last week on 2 trees for $600. It's very surprising to see the cost variation by region. On a side note if anyone wants to work/climb for me for 13 an hour I can give you all the work you'll ever want!


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Nov 16, 2012)

*Wow!!!!!!! Smh!!!*

Yes! This is my first post, just like Mr TeX above I signed up just to spit a few words on this thread..
Geez all I was looking for was a few specs on a saw & I came across this silly thread. I seriously thought it was some sort of inside joke until I came across these comments. This dude is for real, huh?



Lil Red said:


> Really $13 an hour? I know I was over priced, but she is loaded. lol. But I do want her to be ok and keep me around for the rest of the work.
> 
> I will take Shauns advice and bring it down to $60 she will be thrilled with that.



& then you proceed to say you were only joking about working for pennies, you obviously were not




Lil Red said:


> 2.5 from start to finish. That is from looking at the two tree's to finished cleaning them up. Yes I have researched and more than just logging onto a forum. I guess you could say people who work in the tree industry in this area charge anywhere from $40-$60+ an hr. It was an easy job and I don't have tons of years such as yourselves so I take a step back, realize that my work isn't quite as efficient as some, and its not fair for the HO to make up that expense. Just in case you wanted to criticize why I charged her that.




Guy, you clearly are low balling at an extremely cut throat rate. Even after hearing what most of these guys going rates are, you still choose to do it @ a dirty dirty low rate.. You mentioned for the sake of grace, sheesh guy you could of knocked 10% off a reasonable rate & called it that. You might as well call yourself jimmy crack corn for what you charge. The thing that urks me & probably most these guys is that you & guys like you are the people who are destroying the going rate for professional work! Around my way we have a lot of Illegals & "pro-tards" who make it impossible for the smaller legit companies to get a decent rate never mind steady work that pays the overhead. Its disgusting & a smack in the face when you show up to an estimate, give a competitive rate only to be shown a quote from that pipe dreaming Joe Schmo (who you've seen running around town in his bottomed out 1/2ton grilling your job site) charging a rate you would pay a high school kid to rake your font lawn. 

You said you did your research & referenced some numbers. There's no way the rest of the country is charging the rates the rest of these Pros mentioned & you area is off by that much. Its either all cut throats or your telling stories in order not to get flamed by the Big Boys any more.

Point is, only people I know that will scale a tree for $70 are Illegals, cut throat scum, or that ignorant chainsaw hero trying to convince you his MS170 is a pro saw because the home depot clerk told him it was.

Well of was nice to meet y'all, Lol. I'll prolly get banned for it but I think this was my breaking point for ignorance.

Be safe y'all!


----------



## B Harrison (Nov 16, 2012)

Take it easy jimmy, 

lil red is just trying to get started, and as much as I agree with 95% of what you just said, times are hard and you can't blame a man for trying to stay busy. Besides, I think he was straitened out some weeks ago.



So take it easy brother, and welcome to AS


----------



## Lil Red (Nov 16, 2012)

jimmycrackcorn said:


> Yes! This is my first post, just like Mr TeX above I signed up just to spit a few words on this thread..
> Geez all I was looking for was a few specs on a saw & I came across this silly thread. I seriously thought it was some sort of inside joke until I came across these comments. This dude is for real, huh?
> 
> 
> ...



Are you dumb? Read the whole thread moron. The $70 was an easy prune on two tree's to make sure I bagged the rest of the work. Genius


----------



## Lil Red (Nov 16, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> *Ok just so everyone knows, the 2 whoppin crown lift jobs that I gave the lady a break on gave me the other 5-7 big fir pruning jobs which totaled nearly $1200* So yes, I can afford to give her a break on a two hour job and look to the bigger picture. Even if she hadn't have wanted me to do it, I wasn't really at any loss in the first place.
> 
> And my question was never solely based on how much to charge her. I wanted to know if my methodology would lead into the next job as it did.
> 
> ...



How is that for a Pro-tard cut throat rate?


----------



## jakew88 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> How is that for a Pro-tard cut throat rate?



I'm sure you left hundreds on the table, once again. 

You licensed and insured? Paying taxes on this income? 

A pro would be, and would not be asking the question you did.


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Nov 16, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> Are you dumb? Read the whole thread moron. The $70 was an easy prune on two tree's to make sure I bagged the rest of the work. Genius



Yes! Extremely DUMB, so dumb that when I come across easy no brainer profitable jobs, I ask what to charge but then do them for chump change cuz I'm ignorant & dumb. So when wondering if I read the whole thread before flamming you, just remember Im the MORON here. 



jakew88 said:


> I'm sure you left hundreds on the table, once again.
> 
> You licensed and insured? Paying taxes on this income?
> 
> A pro would be, and would not be asking the question you did.



+1 
I guarantee it.


----------



## Lil Red (Nov 17, 2012)

jakew88 said:


> I'm sure you left hundreds on the table, once again.
> 
> You licensed and insured? Paying taxes on this income?
> 
> A pro would be, and would not be asking the question you did.




Yes I am  I don't think you are though, you must be a hack, I can tell how you type, I bet you just cut down trees on houses with no respect to any property, I bet you lions tail everything and half ass all your jobs for way to much. You must be certified and everything. I wish I was like you and bid my jobs so much higher then I would have money to put food on my table.


For real guys c'mon. I will try give you a reason to get your panties in a bunch because clearly I have not succeeded, 6+ pages and counting. All this because you have so much time on your hands, you can provide extremely quality advice (and I'm sure you have so much time on your hands because you are doing half ass jobs and getting paid under the table so instead of doing real paper work you log in here to kill time), I feel sorry for you customers. Bend them over with no lube and everything huh. Nice.


----------



## jakew88 (Nov 17, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> Yes I am  I don't think you are though, you must be a hack, I can tell how you type, I bet you just cut down trees on houses with no respect to any property, I bet you lions tail everything and half ass all your jobs for way to much. You must be certified and everything. I wish I was like you and bid my jobs so much higher then I would have money to put food on my table.
> 
> 
> For real guys c'mon. I will try give you a reason to get your panties in a bunch because clearly I have not succeeded, 6+ pages and counting. All this because you have so much time on your hands, you can provide extremely quality advice (and I'm sure you have so much time on your hands because you are doing half ass jobs and getting paid under the table so instead of doing real paper work you log in here to kill time), I feel sorry for you customers. Bend them over with no lube and everything huh. Nice.



Everyone here is well aware whom the hack might be. 

And like I said before, I don't do tree work, the #### your asking is just common sense. 

Also, you know my type from my typing? What the hell does that mean? 

Get the picture, you asked question, people answered, you argued with their answers. Really, whose the idiot here? Your not proving anything here guy.


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Nov 17, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> It is a pretty simple job, the rest of the trees and branches are over hanging her house so I will probably have to rig it out, not a big deal. She does have a huge fir tree leaning towards her house, and it looks like a number of years ago someone took almost 70% of all the limbs on one side (opposite side of the house). Now it sits really tilted really loaded on the side leaning towards the home, I might mention something to her about. That job is a little to much for me
> 
> Oh guys, I decided $13 was to much so I just charged her minimum wage, didn't want her to get away from me.
> 
> I have heard comments about the commercial category, so why does that section have a bad wrap? (this one is gonna get me some flammage)



Sounds like you are just starting out, and probably don't have all the insurance, licensing and bonding, safety gear, training, and legit employees it takes to do the job safely. If you want to stay in the biz for long, you do need to become "official", or you will be stuck low-balling jobs and risking lawsuits and bankruptcy.

No problem until you have an accident, are "popped" by OSHA or the state Contractor's Board, or have a client refuse to pay.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Nov 17, 2012)

Since this thread is going SO well I'm going to see what u guys bid on spruces. Since all spruce are pretty much the same (straight) then they should be relatively easy to price. Since I just did a 60 footer for basically nothing I'd like to know what youd bid on this tree. View attachment 262649
hope that worked. Now their is hydro behind it. That looks to be the only obstacle. Yes I'm certified to work around hydro.


----------



## Zale (Nov 17, 2012)

In my area, $1600- 1800. Stump extra.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Nov 17, 2012)

Zale said:


> In my area, $1600- 1800. Stump extra.


should of said no bucket no chipper. climbing and hauling wood away to the dump more than likely. This is the only picture i was given. Considering that what would you say then. Thanks for the honesty.


----------



## B Harrison (Nov 17, 2012)

I am not sure why no chipper or bucket, but I will play, I just quoted one today with 16 trees so this should simple

$450 puts it on the ground
6 loads @$60 each up to 10 miles away (brush dump is free here) covers driver
$300 for my labor
$100 for the tractor to pick up logs would be $150 but the truck is making money so the tractor can be hauled cheap.
$50 equipment charge goes on every job

$1260 but I could do it a little cheaper if it was an old customer or the dump site was close.



What do I win????????


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Nov 17, 2012)

You won a high five!!! No chipper cause I have an old 2 wheel drive truck that can't handle the weight. Just startin. Can't afford much.


----------



## no tree to big (Nov 18, 2012)

Youngbuck20 said:


> You won a high five!!! No chipper cause I have an old 2 wheel drive truck that can't handle the weight. Just startin. Can't afford much.



I have a old 2 wheel drive 1/2 ton pick up I put 8 yards of chips in and pull a 12" chipper with 

but for that spruce id be at prob 700-800 no stump and as long as it was not overhanging the wires I could do it all my self in a couple hours. Limb up half of it come down clean up take a water break go back up drop the top dump any logs necessary on the way down and your done 

and weather or not you have a bucket or chipper your price should be close to the same


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 18, 2012)

Zale said:


> In my area, $1600- 1800. Stump extra.



That's what it's worth at least. Here, you wouldn't get that price, doubt I'd get a grand for it, no stump. Too easy. Any retard with a Poulan and a pickup could strap on a pair of spikes and muddle through it.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Nov 18, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> I have a old 2 wheel drive 1/2 ton pick up I put 8 yards of chips in and pull a 12" chipper with
> 
> but for that spruce id be at prob 700-800 no stump and as long as it was not overhanging the wires I could do it all my self in a couple hours. Limb up half of it come down clean up take a water break go back up drop the top dump any logs necessary on the way down and your done
> 
> and weather or not you have a bucket or chipper your price should be close to the same



Guess you have better/more springs. My truck would hit the ground if I put a chipper on it. She's pretty low to begin with. If its into the wires I'll call hydro to clear those. Ya I think 2 hours is a good guesstamite. Hmm wonder what the diameter of those branches are. I could likely tow a 6" chipper. Yup I think a 6" will do just fine. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## treemanbrisbane (Nov 24, 2012)

*My Tree Prices*

Well, I'm in a similar position to the newbie since I'm a bit slow and underequipped, except I'm a tired old treeman. I'm a hundred an hour if I have to climb a tree, plus double the wages of my offsider.

When you're starting out you think you'll be climbing trees when you're 70. When the job's cost you the skip in your step you wish you'd charged for your body as well as your time.


----------



## alonfn4 (Nov 28, 2012)

you can't feel bad about charging people reasonable rate. What equipment you use how much experience you have should have little effect on the price. If you are confident that you can complete the job in a safe and on time manner while making the customer happy. we have change our rate on of my first jobs i under bid and broke even but since then i have reevaluated our price and come up with this. 

OUR RATES 
me + 1 groundies----150/per hr----600/4hr-----1200/8hr
me + 2 groundies----200/per hr----800/4hr-----1600/8hr
chipping runs--------500/half day----------------1000/full day This includes all the dump Fees
Crane operation------1000/4hr-------------------1800/8hr + additional to the removal Fess

Technical surcharges are an additional 15%--25% of the man hour rate for working over homes, wire, decks, and close quarters.


so far this pricing has worked well we gives breaks to repeat customers at 10% off total. Every one seems happy were not a big company but we do the jobs safely and make sure that the customer is happy with the work. I am not out to work my self to the bone for peanuts and most people are happy to pay a little extra for quality service (ie. we show up, don't smoke, look professional, are safe, complete the work that was contracted and leave the place looking like nothing happen)


----------



## Carburetorless (Nov 28, 2012)

Zale said:


> You can never lose money on a job you don't get. Think about it.



Now that's good advice right there!


----------



## Carburetorless (Nov 28, 2012)

smokey01 said:


> It is a riding praying mantis! Gitty up.



Is it for sale?


----------



## expertech (Dec 7, 2012)

ozzy42 said:


> You should trim every single limb on the trees over the house and then take out 30 or 40 ft of the top ,just for good measure.
> Make sure you leave the stubs long enough for steps for the next time you trim them just in case you dont have your spikes with you that day.
> 
> 
> ...



13 bucks an hour and leave stubs in case you return with no hooks?! That's some sort of joke, right?


----------



## LFTS1986 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Pricing*

We usually charge $150-$165 minimum charge. Hourly around $275-$325 and daily by $2000-$2500.


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 27, 2012)

expertech said:


> 13 bucks an hour and leave stubs in case you return with no hooks?! That's some sort of joke, right?



LOL didn't notice your post until just now .
YES.The entire post was pure sarcasm.

The OP question was too stupid to rate a serious answer.


----------

